# How to calculate lbs of humic to a percentage of liquid humic solution



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone know how to calculate this out?

The Anderson's K-Mate SG is 99% humic and fulvic acids with 14% potash. They say 1.0 lbs. K-Mate SG is equivalent to 1 gal. of 12% liquid humic acid. At this rate you could get a lot of humic/fulvic product for a much lower cost compared to the humic 12.

slomo


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It's by weight. Weight of liquid product times percent of ingredient equal weight of that ingredient in the liquid. If 2.5 gallons of Humic liquid product weights 22.5lbs and it contains 12% HA then: 22.5 X .12 = 2.7 lbs of HA content.


----------

